# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Cudia e financierit Amerikan ne Shqiperi

## Albo

Nje financier amerikan kish shkuar ne Shqiperi per te trajnuar homologet e tij shqiptare ne nje ministri per 3-4 muaj. Kur u kthye ne SHBA, nje shoku i tij e pyet nder te tjera:

- Si ia kalove ne Shqiperi?
- Mire, jo keq.
- Cfare pershtypje te la Shqiperia?
- Vend i bukur por i varfer, njerez te dashur por dembele.
- Cfare te beri me shume pershtypje?
- Se sa thelle kish depertuar korrupsioni ne ate shoqeri.
- Nga e kuptove kete?
- Po te jap nje shembull. Ne nje seminar qe do te jepja per nje grup ekononomistesh shqiptare, nga 50 veta qe ishin ne mbledhje, arrita te gjej vetem nje nga rradhet e tyre qe ishte ekonomist i vertete me integritet.

- Si e dallove qe ai ishte ekonomist me integritet dhe jo i korruptuar?


...kete pyetje po ua jap ju qe te vrini mendjen se si mund te dalloje nje amerikan nje ekonomist te mire shqiptar nga rradhet e 50 vetave te pranishem ne salle.

Albo

----------


## bebushe

Mbase sepse ka qene i vetmi qe ka ditur per cfare po flitesh dhe i eshte pergjigjur pyetjeve ose ka qene i vetmi qe e ka degjuar te shkretin  :ngerdheshje: 

dhe jo i korruptuar ?
dmth si ka vjedhur gje   :pa dhembe:

----------


## ChuChu

C'tha ai ukonomisti njehere se jam e interesuar te marr perspektiven e atij. E burimi nga ishte?

----------


## Noerti

Nga veshja mund ta kishte dalluar, ose nga vemendja qe kishte ai person per gjithcka c'far thuante.
Pastaj Ikomonistat njehin se jan njesha:P

----------


## Albo

Ishte i vetmi ne salle qe nuk fliste kur une ligjeroja.
Ishte i vetmi ne salle qe mbante shenim ato qe une shprehja.
Ishte i vetmi ne salle qe pasi une mbarova, erdhi e me beri pyetje.

Ishte i vetmi ekonomist shqiptar qe mesoi dicka nga mua ne ato 3 muaj, dhe i vetmi ekonomist qe nuk denjoi te me mesonte dicka mua, por ishte kurioz te mesonte nga une mbi punen time dhe ekonomine amerikane.

Albo

----------


## Clauss

hahaha ma preu mendja. hahahah specialiste te gjithe ketej na anet tona skane lene as pemen as pyllin. hahaha te gjithe aman secili po stha patatet e tij nuk i mbyllet. jete e vethtire ... peace

----------


## Dito

> Ishte i vetmi ne salle qe nuk fliste kur une ligjeroja.
> Ishte i vetmi ne salle qe mbante shenim ato qe une shprehja.
> Ishte i vetmi ne salle qe pasi une mbarova, erdhi e me beri pyetje.
> 
> Ishte i vetmi ekonomist shqiptar qe mesoi dicka nga mua ne ato 3 muaj, dhe i vetmi ekonomist qe nuk denjoi te me mesonte dicka mua, por ishte kurioz te mesonte nga une mbi punen time dhe ekonomine amerikane.
> 
> Albo


Paska qene me rrota pasi per hir te se vertetes ne shqiperi ekonomiste na beri jeta jo amerikanet. Amerikanet me projektet e tyre pilot kane shkaterruar ekonomine shqiptare. Nese do fakte te postoj ketu nje projekt pilot qe u be ne zonen e dumrese ne elbasan ku Usaid nje shoqate amerikane shkaterroi komplet bujqesine e asaj zone me projektet idiote te huazuara nga Usa. Ajo shoqate amerikane aplikoi ne Elbasan perkatsisht Dumre-ja nje projekt pilot mbi agrikulturen por nuk mendoi fare qe fidanet qe u mbollen nuk i perkisnin sistemit ambjental te asaj zone dhe ata fidane sot nuk egzistojne me. Ja pra Ekonomia amerikane ne shqiperi, pasi ne usa sflas dot cbehet.

----------


## shitesi

> Ishte i vetmi ne salle qe nuk fliste kur une ligjeroja.
> Ishte i vetmi ne salle qe mbante shenim ato qe une shprehja.
> Ishte i vetmi ne salle qe pasi une mbarova, erdhi e me beri pyetje.
> 
> Ishte i vetmi ekonomist shqiptar qe mesoi dicka nga mua ne ato 3 muaj, dhe i vetmi ekonomist qe nuk denjoi te me mesonte dicka mua, por ishte kurioz te mesonte nga une mbi punen time dhe ekonomine amerikane.
> 
> Albo


Kjo nuk tregon qe ai nuk ishte i korruptuar!
Qe te besh korrupsion me sukses duhet edhe qe te jesh i pergatitur .
Nejse un besoj qe 50 ekonomiste shqiptar nuk ndryshojne shume nga 50 ekonomiste amerikane

----------

